# Let's start a game



## The Kender (Mar 24, 2002)

I have been looking for a few weeks, and I can not seem to find any games to play in.  So, might as well get one created.  Now we need more people to Play & somebody to DM.

I'll play the wizard if this gets going.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 24, 2002)

What are you thinking about for this...I'm interested..but would like to see what type of game this is going to be.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

What sort of game were you thinking of?  I might be up for the role of DM, but it depends on what type of thing you're wanting.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 25, 2002)

*Hello!*

I might be interested in this campaign as well.  However, if we're going to be players we'll need to know some of the basic details about the game.  I'm generally an awful DM (much to my disappointment  ), but I'd really appreciate any information from whoever does decide to run it.

I suppose these would be some of my(our) basic questions: 

1) What will the setting be like? FR, Greyhawk, Homebrew, etc... 

2) What rules and books will you allow? Psionics, Tome and Blood, Sword and Fist, Oriental Adventures, Monte Cook's alternate classes, etc... 

2a) Any non-core races are allowed? 

2b) Any non-core classes and prestige classes allowed? 

2c) Any non-core feats allowed? 

*3) How will combat work?*

4) What level?

5) Any other general things we should know about this? 



Thanks in advance, whoever!   

PS -- I'm currently in another game on this board, anyone have any general comments on what it's like being in 2 at once?  Does it get very confusing, or do you think that the average person could handle it?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Hello!*



			
				Other Guy said:
			
		

> *PS -- I'm currently in another game on this board, anyone have any general comments on what it's like being in 2 at once?  Does it get very confusing, or do you think that the average person could handle it?   *




Playing in two games is easy.  In addition to playing in the Psionicle game, I'm also in the Iconic's Adventure (as Kazak).


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok Other Guy, if I DM (obviously thats an if)

1) It'd be in a homebrew setting, but be close enough to Greyhawk to go by the PBH for races, classes etc.

2) Source material would be: The three core books, Psionics Handbook, Tome & Blood, Manual of the Planes and the Book of Eldrich Might.

2a) I'm open to the idea of non-core races, but on a case by case basis.

2b) No for base classes, a possible for PrCs.

2c) Again it depends on the feat.  Run it past me and I'll decide whether it fits or not.

3) Combat would go round by round.

4) I'd want to go with low levels to start (around 2-4th level).

5) Don't know yet


----------



## Acmite (Mar 25, 2002)

If Jarval's picking up the DM mantle, I'd like to get it on this.....


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm already in two games, but mark me down as interested as well.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

I am in two games already as well, but may be interested in a third. Let us know when you have a better idea of what your running.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

Count me in, Jarval. If you're using the PsiHB, I'll jump at the chance. I love the PsyWar. Also I'm good for anything except a Wizard (I hates 'em, I does).

I think a theme-game would be interested, something odd. For instance, I was thinking the "d4" campaign, where only classes with d4 for hitpoints would be allowed. (Or maybe d4/d6.) Might be a chance for those Sorc/Wiz/Psion decriers to make better comparisons in a non-combat situation.

:-D

Greg


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2002)

Depending on the books used, you can probably count me in, never enough split personalities after all


----------



## Jack Haggerty (Mar 25, 2002)

*Re: Hello!*



			
				Other Guy said:
			
		

> *I'm currently in another game on this board, anyone have any general comments on what it's like being in 2 at once?  Does it get very confusing, or do you think that the average person could handle it?   *




I wouldn't worry about it too much.  

Currently I am playing in two D&D PBP games (as Krusk the barbarian and a town guardsman), two Star Wars PBP games (as a Sullustan pirate and a security droid) and I GM two Star Wars PBP games (the Iconic Game, and the Free Traders on my own message board).

Not to mention I play a halfing rogue-wizard in a weekly tabletop D&D game.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 25, 2002)

i would like to play but i will only use the 3 core books...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2002)

I think I can beat Jack, I'm currently in:

In Search for Heroes 
Swashbucklers of Sword Coast
Non-Iconics adventure
Psionisicle
Industrial Revolution
Torgal's Pit (Arena DnD type website)
Yb! (Fight Club)

...although not currently in any games non PBP


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm interested in playing another fantasy heroic character.

I'm playing as Alhandra in the Iconics Adventure, and Ubaar in the non-Iconics Adventure currently.

A question: why would you be including Tome & Blood, but no other class book?
Considering that incredibly questionable things like Persistent Spell are in T&B, the only other reason I can think of not including other classbooks would be if you don't have access to them (which is certainly reasonable).

If we ran the material by you on a case-by-case basis, with your approval or denial, would that be acceptable?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 25, 2002)

(Reaper, are you still joining In Search for Heroes PBP game still?  We're at the psionics chatrooms at channel #yb, the DM Kalanyr is here as long as me and 2 othre players)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm thinking of is running PirateCat's Of Sound Mind adventure to get us started and then following on from there.  It's a great introductory adventure, and it would let me get a clear idea of your characters.

Before too many people jump on board, I'd like to keep the number of players close to the 6-8 range.  As we've already got 10 people's names down, I'd like to stop there 

One other point.  No evil characters.  I'm also a bit weary of Chaotic Neutral, but could be persuaded.



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *A question: why would you be including Tome & Blood, but no other class book?
> Considering that incredibly questionable things like Persistent Spell are in T&B, the only other reason I can think of not including other classbooks would be if you don't have access to them (which is certainly reasonable).*




Got it in one   I don't have any of the other books, and I'm unlikely to be buying them anytime soon (although Masters of the Wild looks rather good).



			
				reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *If we ran the material by you on a case-by-case basis, with your approval or denial, would that be acceptable? *




Just fine.  As long as I get to see the rules you're using, I'm probably fine with them.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

Sweet! I think I made the cut-off. What stat generation method are you using?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Sweet! I think I made the cut-off. What stat generation method are you using? *




Since we've got ten names, I'll go with ten characters.  I was just saying I don't want any more.

I was thinking of 32 point buy for character stats.  Max hit points at 1st level, then average from then on.  Everyone starts out at 2nd level (mainly to allow +1 ECL races).  Sound good?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm thinking I'll play a Savant. Question: Are you using If Thoughts Could Kill?

Please say yes.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I'm thinking I'll play a Savant. Question: Are you using If Thoughts Could Kill?
> 
> Please say yes. *




I don't own ITCK yet, but I'll be buying the print version when it comes out.  So, yes you can use it.

On anther note, for Of Sound Mind it would help if the party has at least one psion, a ranger and a cleric.  No one has to play one of these classes, but it would make things easier if you have these in the party.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

Mark me down as the Psion: Savant.

Also, I assume you are using the Minds Eye rules on the WOTC sight.

The new Pet Rock article I found especially nice.

Alos, how much cash does a 2nd level character get?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, your the coolest guy ever. I've really been dieing to go thru of sound mind.  Character class is atough one, I'm already playing a cleric in the swashbucklers game, and rangers kind of got the shaft in 3e, Ash is already playing a psion hmm. Maybe multi-classed ranger/ psychic warrior or psion( I'd like to play a nomad).

How about a nomad/ranger? would that be exceptable?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

I considered a Rogue/Savant. I really love Cordell's revised Soulknife!

Looking forward to continued gaming with you Liver.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Sure are a lot of new games poping lately.


Hmmm, must be that cool wheel of time game, getting everone inspired. Nudge-Nudge, Wink-Wink.   

Ha Ha Ha Heh. Just kidding. 

Seriosly I'm going with the nomad/ranger idea. Ummm, how are you doing character submission? through rogues gallery, E-mail, or other? give us the details. And should we use the avage money for 2nd level out of the DMG? 32 points sounds plenty generous to me, any other guide lines?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

Actually, Savent/Ranger sounds pretty good. To be different, I could use the Urban Ranger option from Masters of the Wild. 

Actually, i only plan to take one level of ranger to help with the BAB and Skill requirements of the Soulknife PRC.


I like the idea of a psionic bounty hunter/assassin.

You mind Liver? If you do, I'll go another route. No problem.

I don't want to step on your concept's toes. I could always go the metamind route.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

No problem, I can go striaght psion or do a differant multi-class or stick with my concept, it don't matter, it's still a proto-idea. If it's one level it really isn't a problem, heck it isn't a problem if you do more that one level. I was just going to use ranger as the muti-class becuase it was one of the recommendations not becuase i really like the class, if you or someone else wants to fill the gap, I'll go another way.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

i think i'll do that then.

Urban Ranger 1 / Psion: Svant 1

That cool Jarval?

I can give you the stat changes for the Urban Ranger if you need them. It's nothing drastic.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 25, 2002)

*Gholog, Half orc PsyWar*

*Gholog (LN)*
Race: half-orc
6'5"; 270 lbs; Age 16
Psychic Warrior 2

16 STR +3
14 DEX +2
16 CON +3
12 INT +1
12 WIS +1		
6 CHA -2		
	* = number of adds	

_Armor Class:_
Normal: 16 (Chain Shirt +4, Dex +2)
Flat-footed: 14
Touch: 12

_Saves: _
Fortitude: +5 (2, +3 Con)
Reflex: +2 (0, +2 Dex)
Will: +1 (0, +1 Wis)

_Proficiencies:_ Light Armor, Medium Armor, Heavy Armor, Shields, All Simple Weapons, All Martial Weapons
_Languages:_ Common, Orc

_Skills:_
Autohypnosis 3 (= Rank 2 +1 (Wis))
Climb 4 (= Rank 2 +3 (Str) -1 (AC))
Concentration 5 (= Rank 2 +3 (Con))
Stabilize Self 5 (= Rank 2 +3 (Con))
Tumble 3 (= Rank 2 + 2 (Dex) -1 (AC))
Use Psionic Device 3 (= Rank 5 -2 (Cha))

_Feats:_
Improved Unarmed Strike (1st), Psionic Fist (1st Bonus), Weapon Focus: Unarmed (2nd Bonus)

_Powers (4 free Talents per day):_
0- Catfall (Dex) Au - mental roar		
0- Float (Dex) Au - mental roar
0- Burst (Dex) Au- mental roar

_Modes:_
Thought Shield (1 PP, MH 1)
Id Insinuation (3 PP, 1d2 STR)

POWER POINTS: 3
HIT POINTS: 18 = 8 + 1d8 + 6 (Con)

_Equipment:_
Weapons (BAB = +1):
Unarmed +5 to hit, 1d3+3 dmg, 20/x2 crit
MW Falchion +5 to hit, 2d4+4 dmg, 18-20/x2 crit, 16 pounds	
Sling +3 to hit, 1d4 damage, 20/x2 crit

_Other Gear:_ 
MW Chainshirt (AC 4, penalty -1, 25 pounds)
beltpouch (.5 pound)
whetstone (1 pound)

Platinum: 25
Gold: 22
Silver: 8
Copper: 8

Total Weight: 46.06

_Experience:_
Goal: 3,000	Current: 1,000

_Gholog, son of Vahrik Kinslayer, studied under his father's cunning tutelage, learning the orc's subtle combat strategies. Unlike his father, Gholog isn't wealthy but wants to follow in his father's path of an adventurer and an explorer. Because of his family's relative wealth and power, Gholog spent years among the humans and blends in fairly well, exhibiting few of the "boorish" stereotypes often attributed to his people.

As a family trait, Gholog's yellowish skin is deeply tanned. He has atypical tusks, both jutting up from his wide lower jaw, leading some to suspect he may have hobgoblin or other ancestry. He is almost completely bald, save for a jet black queue braided waist-length down his back.

Vahrik's monastery in the mountains north of the Alderman duchy was a fantastic place for Gholag to grow up, but he felt the need to seek his own wisdom in the world. The life of a monk wasn't suited to him and he packed a few belongings and traveled south to see how he fared in more civilized straits. Perhaps a ruler like Gregor Anvar will have enough psions in his desmense to make learning the mental arts more promising than in the cloister of a monastery.
_

most recent edit: corrected sling final BAB error, changed equipment based on starting gold; more background


----------



## Acmite (Mar 25, 2002)

*Wahoo!*

Hmmm.....I'm not sure what I'm going to play yet.  I've got the PsiHB on loaner right now so I'll take a look at it and see if there is anything interesting there....

Since we have 10 PCs, I'm assuming there will be significnat overlap in abilities, so I may go for a Ranger/Psionic character like Ashrem, but I would go the Wilderness route.

Hmmm....I'll take a look at the book tonight and let you know tomorrow.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 25, 2002)

I want to play the cleric.  Dibs!


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Zhure, a few points about your character:

1) You've only spent 25 points.  I'm giving you 32, so go and add a few more on 

2) You've still got 2 skill points left after purchasing your skills at their current levels.

3) You've got one hit point too many.  Follow table 2-23 on p42 of the DMG for hit points (which is 1/2 the number of sides the dice has and round down).

4) You've set your XP for level 3 rather than level 2.  You should currently have 1,000 XP and need 3,000 to reach 3rd level.


Ashrem, sounds like good character.  I'd like to have at look at the stats for the Urban Ranger before I ok it though.  Could post the rules for it or e-mail then to me?  I am using the Minds Eye rules (should have mentioned them before  ).


Sir Osis, character submission will be via the Rogues' Gallery board.  You start off with 900 gp. as per the DMG.


The Kender, you've got the role of cleric then   We'll use the PHB deities.


As far as races go you can play the standard six from the PHB, plus the planetouched races (Aasimar and Tiefling) at +1 ECL.  If you want to play anything else run it past me first, and it cannot have a higher ECL than +1.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

OK, I've started a thread in Rogues Gallery for your characters.  Post them over here.


----------



## Acmite (Mar 25, 2002)

What are the "Minds Eye" rules?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Cool, since there's so much interest in ranger i'll go sraight psion.
Probably nomad, but thats not solid. Later i might multi-class depending on what else we get in the group.

Ha off to make a character!


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

*Savris - Psionic Bounty Hunter*

Here is my character. The only adjustments made for the urban ranger is replacing the Wilderness Skill with Gather Info and replacing the Track feat with Shadow. Shadow gives +2 to Hide and Spot. Also, his race is Kureshim which is in If Thoughts Could Kill. They are basicly human but with a third eye. You said we could use ITCK so I figured this was cool. Another thing is his Favored Enemy: Human. I did this to add to the fact that he is a bounty hunter even though the rules say you can't do that unless your evil. Actually the urban ranger varient says you can use a group of people or something, but I don't know enough about your world. I only plan to take that one level in Ranger, but if it is a problem, I'll change it.  

-------------------------------------------------------


*Savris* 
*Kureshim; Ranger (Urban) 1 / Psion (Savant) 1*
* Alignment:* Lawful Neutral
*Concept:* Psionic Bounty Hunter

*STR:*  12  +1
*DEX:*  16  +3
*CON:*  16  +3
*INT:*   12  +1
*WIS:*  10  +0
*CHA:*  10  +0

*Hit Points:* 13 (4+3+6 Con)
*Initiative:* +3
*Saving Throws:* Fort: +5, Ref: +3, Will: +2
*Armor Class:* 16 (+3 Dexterity, Masterwork Studded Leather Armor)

*Attacks:*
Masterwork Short Sword x 2   Att: +5 (+3/+3)   Dmg: 1d6+1*   Crit: 19-20/x2
Masterwork Lt. Crossbow   Att: +5   Dmg: 1d6*   Crit: 19-20/x2
Dagger x 2   Att: +2 (+4)   Dmg: 1d4+1*   Crit: 19-20/x2

*Add +1 Damage when fighting humans within 30’.

*Equipment:*
Masterwork Short Sword x 2, Masterwork Studded Leather Armor, Light Crossbow, Dagger x 2, Backpack w/ Quiver, Belt pouch x 3, 50’ String (holds 50 lbs.), 50’ Silk Rope w/ Grappling Hook, Caltrops (2 uses), Sunrod x 2, Tindertwig x 2, Pitons x 5, Small hammer, Thieves’ Tools, Manacles, 5 small stones, Steel mirror, Acid (flask), Signal Whistle, Oil (1 pint flask) x 2, and Flint & steel

Psionic Tattoo: Lesser Body Adjustment

*Treasure*

40 gold pieces
8 silver pieces
5 copper pieces

*Psionics:*
Primary Discipline: Psychokinesis
Secondary Disciplines: Telepathy & Metacreation
Power Points: 4  
Talents: 4

Psionic Combat: 
Attacks - Mind Thrust. Ego Whip, Psychic Crush
Defense – Empty Mind, Intellect Fortress

Psionic Powers:
Talents - Far Hand, Missive, Daze, Finger of Fire
1st Level - Lesser Concussion, Matter Agitation

*Racial Traits:*
Low-Light Vision
+2 Spot, Search, Sense Motive
+2 vs. Psionic Combat
Bonus Psionic Feat

*Class Special Abilities:*
Psionics
Psionic Combat
Psicrystal (Tarsis)
Two-Weapon Fighting 
Ambidexterity
Shadow [Replaces Track]
Favored Enemy: Human

*Feats:*
Inner Strength [Racial Bonus]
Weapon Finesse: Short Sword

*Skills:* _Ranks are in parenthesis._

*Gather Information*  +2(2)
*Move Silently*  +7(4)
*Hide*  +9(4, Shadow Feat)
*Psicraft*  +2(1)
*Knowledge: Psionics*  +2(1)
*Autohypnosis*  +1(1)
*Concentration*  +7(4)
*Open Lock*  +4(1)
*Pick Pocket*  +4(1)
*Spot*  +9(3, Racal Bonus, Shadow Feat, Psicrystal)*
*Listen*  +3(3)*
*Search*  +3(0, Racal Bonus)
*Sense Motive*  +2(0, Racal Bonus)*
*Wilderness Lore*  +0(0)*
*Bluff:*  +0(0)*

*Add +1 when dealing with humans.


Psicrystal: 

*Tarsis*
*Fine Construct*
*Hit Dice: *		2 (20 hp)
*Initiative: *		+1
*Speed: *			Special
*AC: *			13 (-5 Dex, +8 size); hardness 8
*Attacks: *			--
*Damage: *		--
*Face/Reach: *		Special
*Special Attacks: *		Special
*Special Qualities: *	Regenerate 2d4 hp per day, Personality (Observant), Sighted, Empathic Link
*Saves: *			Special
*Abilities: *	Str 1, Dex 0, Con --, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 10,
*Skills: *			Special (Use Savris' Skills)
*Feats:	*		--


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Acmite, The Mind's Eye is a section of the WotC web site devoted to psionics.  You can find it here: The Mind's Eye 

Ashrem, again, if you could post/send the rules for the Kureshim I'd be greatful.  You're probably fine with this race, but I'd like to give it the once over.  I don't have a problem with you taking human as your favoured enemy.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

I attached a .doc file with the info you need Jarval.

Enjoy.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

Also, check this out: 
http://boards.wizards.com/rpg/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=123;t=002097

The Mind's Eye guys said that as a varient rule, they would suggest giving the Psicrystal all of the new abilities for free in a psi heavy game.

What do you plan to do Jarval?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *I attached a .doc file with the info you need Jarval.
> 
> Enjoy.  *




Thanks   Both class and race look fine to me.

I think that the new psi-crystal abilities should stay as a feat if thats not a problem?

EDIT: On second thoughts, let's make 'em standard abilites   It looks like we're going to be quite psi heavy.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

So what do we have so far?

10 people sounds like a lot. How on earth will we ever be able to keep things straight?


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm not interested in playing a psionic character.

You say that a straight ranger-type is requested?
Would ranger/fighter be OK?

Would i be required to know psionics to play?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

Nope.

Psionics isn't required at all.

Actually, I'm glad someone is doing something else.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

My near finished charaters in the rogues gallery, i went straight nomad. Will do equiptment and background shortly.

Looks like so far there is:

a cleric

a ranger/savant

a ranger/fighter

a psion/nomad

and a psychic warrior

and a potential ranger/psion

did i miss any one?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

I was thinking we had a wizard. We need one if we don't. A Rogue would be nice too.

Are we using the "Psionics are different" rule?


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 25, 2002)

*I'll take up the role of the wizard!*

I've had a concept for a Monk/Wizard for a while, but I do have one question:  would you be opposed to a feat that allowed a character to multiclass as a monk as if it were a normal class?

Either way, he'll mostly be a wizard, with just a few monk levels here and there.  Part of his history is that he was trained as a monk so that he could have something else to rely on when he ran out of spells.  He was also trained in the use of the Longbow (another feat -- he's a human).  He has a definite fascination with psionics, but his true talent (and love, luckily for him) is for the arcane arts.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Other Guy:  Sure, a feat to freely allow you to muticlass as a monk sounds fine.

reapersaurus: No, you don't have to be psionic.  In fact, it'd even the party out a bit if you wern't.  And you don't need to know the psionics rules to play.

Ashrem: We are indeed using the "Psionics are Different" variant.  Hope this is OK with everyone.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Psionics are differnt is fine by me. I think it's more in flavor, for the psionics, that way.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Sir Osis: Just checked over your character.  Looks good, but you've overspent on skills by 6 points.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Ashrem: We are indeed using the "Psionics are Different" variant.  Hope this is OK with everyone. *




Cool. Can you give any background on where we'll be starting?


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 25, 2002)

I'm thinking about a straight rogue.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Cool. Can you give any background on where we'll be starting? *




Sure.  I'll post something tomorrow though, as it's heading for 11 pm here in the UK.  Which brings me to another point: My posts may be coming at rather odd times for those of you in the US.  Hope this isn't a problem.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

> you've overspent on skills by 6 points.




You sure? i just double checked and came up with 35 points.

1st level 4+2=6x4=24+4 for being human=28
2nd level 4+2=6+1 for being human=7

28+7=35

Concentration 5 ranks=5points, Escape artist 5ranks=5points,intuit dir 1 rank=1 point, know. 5ranks=5points, psicraft 5ranks=5points.Class skills = 21 points

Autohypnosis 2.5 ranks= 5points, hide 1 rank= 2points, Move silent 1rank=2points,stableize self 2.5 ranks=5points. Croos class skills= 14

14+21= 35

I believe thats right, am I ok?

If not i'll ditch knowledge and the point of intuit direction.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 25, 2002)

-edit- Nevermind


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> You sure? i just double checked and came up with 35 points.
> 
> ...




You've got Spot at 2 ranks haven't you?  That would mean that you'd gone over by 4 rather than 6 though.  Sorry if I've made a mistake


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 25, 2002)

Oh! i got you, sorry i didn't specify, the spot bonus is from my psicrystal. LOL, durr, my fault i should have indicated that.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Oh! i got you, sorry i didn't specify, the spot bonus is from my psicrystal. LOL, durr, my fault i should have indicated that. *




Fine   Sorry about the confusion, I forgot all about your psicrystal.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 25, 2002)

I think we have a bit too many players.  I asked somebody, and they said Of Sound Mind was an Adventure for: 4 Level One Characters.  We have 10 Level Two.  I suggest that you pick the best four characters(If it means I am out of the game, then so be it.)  Also, doesn't the Psionics are Different kind of screw Non-Psionics over?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 25, 2002)

The Kender: Nice work on your character.  Stats all look good, and the pic link was a nice touch.

We do have rather a lot of characters, you're right.  But I'm a bit reluctant to kick anyone out   I suppose we could cut it down to eight, but it still feels kinda mean.

Of Sound Mind says it's aimed at four 1st level characters, but my oppion of it (and it think PC's as well) is that it works better for 2nd level characters.  Plus, PirateCat included info for scaling it by several levels, so it shouldn't be a problem.

The Psionics are Different rules don't really make a huge difference to non-psions.  It just means that you can't dispell psionic effects, and psions can't dispell magical effects.  It evens out over all.


----------



## Darkwolf (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll hop out if you want to cut back...


----------



## Acmite (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll post my character tonight, or early tomorrow.....


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 26, 2002)

i too withdraw 

the rejects could start up a second game?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2002)

Lol I'm still here and willing to play but if there isn't enough room I can drop out...


----------



## Acmite (Mar 26, 2002)

Ashrem, would it bother you if I played a Kureshim as well?  I'm going for a Ranger/Egoist...with a roughly even level split.

Since I'd be playing a wilderness Ranger and continuing along that path half the time, I was hoping it wouldn't step on your toes.....but if it does, I'll go human instead.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2002)

Btw if I do play, I'm leaning towards a Fighter or a Psychic Warrior, or a Fighter/Psion...Jarval, do you have the OA book, if you do, would you allow the Nezumi race?


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

I gotta throw my vote in for too many players. If it means I'm out, thats fine.

With so many people, combat will be a nightmare. Not just for the poor DM, but for the players too.

If another person wants to step up as DM, I think it would be a good idea. We're getting alot of the same kinda characters and it seems like 4/5ths of the party is psionic. Not a lot of variety.

Like I said, I'm already in two games, so getting cut want hurt my feelings.

Jarval - You could just say that the first 5 or 6 posted characters make the cut, or that you'll just pick the ones most suited to what you had in mind.

________________________________

On a side note, if anyone is interest in migrating some of these characters into another, 1st level, game, I'd really like to play the Adventure Series (Sunless Citadel, Forge of Fury, etc..)

A nice generic 4 or 5 player game sounds like fun. Maybe just Core Books and Class Books.

I just don't have time to DM it though.


----------



## tleilaxu (Mar 26, 2002)

i wouldn't mind getting another game started or even dming but like i said i only use the 3 core books... if i can find a dnd store in hong kong any time soon I'll try to buy more (OA, Psi and MotP)


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

There does seem to be a lot of players, and while i would reeally like to play of sound mind, I'm also in two other games. I'd say, unfortunately for myself, that the fairest thing to do would be giving slots to the guys that aren't in other games first. That is if you intend to cut back.

There does seem to be ten players. Maybe splitting into two games would work?


----------



## Zhure (Mar 26, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *Zhure, a few points about your character:
> 
> 1) You've only spent 25 points.  I'm giving you 32, so go and add a few more on
> 
> ...




Heh, could you tell it was passed my bedtime when I wrote that? I've made the corrections (the program reset to 25 point-buy when I made a change and I forgot to change it back to 32; the concept change midstream and I forgot to alter the skills; I was using the wrong method for hit point generation).

Anyway... I think I've corrected all the errors. I also made some changes. With the additionaly skill points and stat points, I upped the INT, DEX and CON and dropped the WIS a tad. That means Gholog will just be getting his feats in a different sequence, since he has to wait until after 4th for Speed of Thought and Psionic Focus.

Please recheck it and make sure I did everything correctly.

I wasn't sure about equipment costs and availablity so I just eyeballed it. If more starting cash is available, or magic/psionic items, I might make a few purchases before the game begins. I'd also like to custom the backstory for the adventure, so any hooks would be good, too.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, I think you're right, we have got a few too many people in this game.

Darkwolf and tleilaxu, thanks for offering to drop out, I'm going to have to take you up on that.  I'm really sorry   I'd like to get it down to six players, so I'll drop Sollir Furryfoot and reapersaurus since you two are both in a few games.  Hope that's OK.  Again I'm really sorry.


*Who's staying and why:*

 Anyone who's already posted their character stats.  So Acmite, Ashrem, Sir Osis, The Kender and Zhure are all in. 

I'd like to have one more character to take it up to six.  Since I'd prefer a non-psionic one and Other Guy has posted an interesting sounding idea I'll go with him.


----------



## The Kender (Mar 26, 2002)

I would accually like to play in the other game if I could.  A party of so many Psionics is too much.  I would also like to try Sunless Citadel.


----------



## Ashrem Bayle (Mar 26, 2002)

I'll drop out and go with The Kender.

It's a bit too psionics heavy for my tastes and I'm interested in the Citadel. 

Like I said, i'm already in two games, so I have no problem letting someone else fill my spot.

Happy Gaming Guys!

[EDIT] - Check out my thread. "Into the Sunless Citadel"

http://www.enworld.org/messageboards/showthread.php?s=&threadid=8150


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

Hmmm, dropping like flies around here. Well I dig psionics and p.cats adventure is supposed to be cool, so i'm still in. I will offer to change class if nessacary and would also be interested in see a new list of who's playing.


To everyone that dropped out, have fun guys, the Sunless citadel is a fun Mod. Heck I've run it myself, I'm sure you'll have fun!


----------



## reapersaurus (Mar 26, 2002)

Jarval - that's OK, don't worry about it.
Have fun in your adventure!


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *Jarval - that's OK, don't worry about it.
> Have fun in your adventure! *




Well, since two of my players have just bunked off to start their own game there are a couple of spots open   Who wants to play Of Sound Mind and who wants to play the Sunless Citadel?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

OK, reap has also gone over to the Citadel.  So, at the moment we have:

Acmite, playing a Kureshim Ranger/Egoist,

Other Guy, with a possible Monk/Wizard of as yet unknow origin 

Sir Osis, playing a Human Nomad,

Zhure, playing a half-orc Psychic Warrior,


This leaves me with slots open for two other players.  At this point, the party could still do with a cleric and a rogue-type.  Anyone interested?

*A quick summery of the character creation info:*


32 point buy for ability scores
Characters start at 2nd level with 1,000 XP
900 gp starting money
Races allowed are: Assimar, Dwarf, Elf, Gnome, Halfling, Half-orc, Half-elf, Human, Kureshim and Tiefling


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 26, 2002)

> Jarval mutters something about migrating players under his breath




Sorry you can't get rid of me that easy, i'm in this game for th duration. I was just having a little fun with ashrem. 

I'll finish up that character asap, btw.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

Double post, nothing to see here.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Sorry you can't get rid of me that easy, i'm in this game for th duration. I was just having a little fun with ashrem.
> 
> I'll finish up that character asap, btw. *




Cool.  Glad you're still with us.



> I wasn't sure about equipment costs and availablity so I just eyeballed it. If more starting cash is available, or magic/psionic items, I might make a few purchases before the game begins. I'd also like to custom the backstory for the adventure, so any hooks would be good, too.




Any item from the PHB, DMG or PsiHB is available to you.  That said, 900 gp doesn't buy you much when it comes to magic items.

I'll post some info about the area your characters will start in later today.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2002)

Well I'm still here if there's two slots open...If you think thats ok i'll post a character by the end of today or tomorrow. (Depending how soon I see the reply )


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Well I'm still here if there's two slots open...If you think thats ok i'll post a character by the end of today or tomorrow. (Depending how soon I see the reply ) *




Great   Like I said, we're missing a cleric and a rogue-type, but don't feel you have to play one of these classes if you don't want to.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *I'd also like to custom the backstory for the adventure, so any hooks would be good, too.*




The Alderman duchy is just a small part of the Bismarian Empire.  It's a small mountainous region on the northern edge of the Empire.  It's a fairly rustic area, with news traveling slowly and new technology even slower.  The region's economy is based mainly on agriculture and mining, with a great deal of the Empire's metals coming from this area.

Alderman is currently ruled over by Duke Gregor Anvar, one of only a few to have studied both the magical and psionic arts.  Due to his influence, the area has become something of a haven for the often persecuted Kureshim.  The area has most of the common races, although few orcs and gnomes live within this area.  Goblins are also a rare sight, and tend to be feared by the locals, due to the proximity of the boarder with Velasta, a goblin kingdom to the north-west.


Is this enough info Zhure, or do you need more?  I'm assuming that you'll all be from the Alderman region, but if you want to have come from outside that area you'll need some more info.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 26, 2002)

I think i'll take the cleric position, most likely human, I might post questions on some feats later to see if I can use them. (from defenders of the faith)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 26, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *I think i'll take the cleric position, most likely human, I might post questions on some feats later to see if I can use them. (from defenders of the faith) *




Sounds good to me.  I don't have DotF, but I'm a little more familiar with it than most of the other class books.  I think I should be fine with the feats from it, but I will need to see them to make sure.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Character sheet*

Well, here's my character's sheet.  He is Jason master, a Monk-Wizard from a small farming community (close to this one, I suppose, or perhaps he's simply from it).  He was trained as a monk and taught how to use a bow, but had always been more fascinated by psionics and magic, and decided to study as a wizard.  Though his master was killed during an attack on his town by goblins, he later left for a year to study at a wizard's university.

I've attached his character sheet, and I'll have his spell sheet later (probably tomorrow).  Please tell me if there's anything wrong with it, or anything that you'd like to change.

Thank you!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

Up dated my character just needs description, finish later tonight.


----------



## Acmite (Mar 27, 2002)

Even though I'm a psionics rookie, I'm still in!

I find it hard to believe we will have a hard time finding people to play in PCat's adventure.  Maybe a thread in general discussion is in order?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 27, 2002)

If you need anyone else, I've been itching to play a rogue for awhile... if there's an opening, Jarval, count me in (although it will seem a little odd - me in your game, you in mine, but I think that we can handle it ).

If the position is open, then I'll either be playing a halfling rogue or a gnome rogue/illusionist, if those are acceptable possibilities.

What say you, Jarval?


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 27, 2002)

Here's just my character stats, I have an interesting (at least in my opinion) history for him which will come later along with the description (I don't have much time left).  I need the Glory domain and the Heighten Turning feat to be approved however.

_*Aiden, male human Clr2 of Pelor*_*: CR 2; ECL 2; Medium-size Humanoid (human); HD* 2d8+2; *hp* 13; *Init* +0; *Spd* 20 ft; *AC* 19 (+7 half-plate, +2 large metal shield); *Melee* heavy mace +2 (1d8+1); *SA* spells, turn undead; *AL* NG; *SV* Fort +4, Ref +0, Will +5; Str 12, Dex 10, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 15, Cha 16.
_*Skills and Feats:*_ Concentration +6, Diplomacy +4, Heal +5, Knowledge (arcana) +2, Knowledge (religion) +6, Listen +4 (cc), Spellcraft +3; Extra Turning, Heighten Turning.
*SA–*Turn Undead (Su): 10/day, Aiden can attempt to turn undead creatures. His turning check is 1d20+5. Each attempt, he turns 3d6+5 total HD. Undead with 1 or fewer HD are destroyed instead.
_Cleric Spells Prepared (4/3):_
0-Detect Magic (3), Light
1-Bless (2), Magic Weapon
_Domain Spells:_ (Sun and Glory)
1-Endure Elements (Fire)
*Equipment:* Heavy Mace, Half-Plate, Large Metal Shield, Holy Symbol (Gold), 4 flasks of Holy Water, 3 Sunrods, Pouchbelt, 130 gold.

Glory Domain:
Deities: Heironeous, Pelor
Granted Power: Turn undead with a +2 bonus on the turning check and +1d6 on the turning damage roll.
Glory Domain Spells
1. Disrupt Undead
2. Bless Weapon
3. Searing Light
4. Holy Smite
5. Holy Sword
6. Bolt of Glory* Ray deals positive energy damage, more against undead and evil outsiders.
7. Sunbeam
8. Crown of Glory* Gain +4 Cha and enthralls subjects
9. Gate

Heighten Turning:
Prerequisites: Cha 13+, Extra Turning
Benefit: When you turn or rebuke undead, you may choose a number no higher than your cleric level.  Add that number to your turning check, while subtracting it from your turning damage roll.

Edit-I guess 'of Pelor' after the cleric levels would be important


----------



## Acmite (Mar 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *If you need anyone else, I've been itching to play a rogue for awhile... if there's an opening, Jarval, count me in...
> If the position is open, then I'll either be playing a halfling rogue or a gnome rogue/illusionist, if those are acceptable possibilities.
> 
> What say you, Jarval? *




I can't speak for Jarval, but AFAIK there is at least one opening left...


----------



## Acmite (Mar 27, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> * I need the Glory domain and the Heighten Turning feat to be approved however...
> 
> Glory Domain:
> Deities: Heironeous, Pelor
> ...




You do know that the Glory Domain is a Prestige Domain, right?  They are all inherently better (by design) than standard domains......

Having said that, I hope Jarval allows it!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

Ok, just wanted to let jarvel know, Kerrick Jonez, is ready for duty!  Can't wait to see him in action!


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2002)

Other Guy:  At first glance your stats look good to me.  I'll check them thorough this evening.  An interesting character.  I don't think I've seen a Wizard/Monk before 

Sir Osis: Again, good work on your character.  The background is nicely done.

Acmite: Glad you're with us 

GnomeWorks: Either of your character ideas sound ok to me.  Gnomes are quite rare in the Alderman duchy, but don't let that stop you from playing one.
We seem to have half of the Psionical cast in here 

Sollir:  Both the Glory domain and the Heighten Turning feat are fine by me.  There's no rush for your character's history, so post it when you can.  Again, I'll check your stats this evening, though at first glance they look fine.

It'd be a real help if everyone could post their characters stats over in the Rogues Gallery thread .


*Our cast of characters is as follows:*

Acmite, playing Adren (a Kureshim Ranger/Egoist), 

Gnomeworks, playing an as yet unnamed halfling or gnome rogue,

Other Guy, playing Jason Master (a Human Monk/Wizard),  

Sir Osis, playing Kerrick Jonez (a Human Nomad), 

Sollir, playing Aiden (a Human Cleric of Pelor),

Zhure, playing Gholog (a half-orc Psychic Warrior).


----------



## Zhure (Mar 27, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *
> Is this enough info Zhure, or do you need more?  I'm assuming that you'll all be from the Alderman region, but if you want to have come from outside that area you'll need some more info. *




Plenty! Check for the updated background in a short while.

Greg


----------



## Jarval (Mar 27, 2002)

As far as the game goes, I was thinking of one update from me a day.  Does this sound good with everyone?  Or is it too often (don't say it's not often enough )?  Will everyone be able to post at weekends?

I'll be posting updates between 8 and 10 pm GMT (that's 2 and 4 pm Central, 12 and 2 pm Pacific).

One other thing,  I'm considering this house rule for psionic combat:

All PC's with psionic abilities can freely manifest their Attack and Defense mode at no PP cost, but psionic combat can no longer affect non-psions.  Mind Blast becomes a 5th level Telepathic power. 

What do you all think?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 27, 2002)

The psionic combat things ok with me if it makes things easier on your end, althuogh addmitedly i'll miss the ol' non-psionic stun even if it's harder with some abilities.

As for daily updates, sure, there's not many times when i can't post. I'm mainly off-line mon-thurs. between 1or 2 a.m and 10 a.m. and on the weekends during games from about 5 p.m. to 2a.m. but on those days i always check threads before i go to bed. All those times are Eastern, BTW.


----------



## Acmite (Mar 28, 2002)

One update a day sounds great to me!

I'm in the Eastern Time Zone, so early afternoon works for me....I should be able to respond either in the afternoon or in the evening everyday.

I really need to finish the background for this guy....


----------



## Zhure (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm GMT -6, or Central Time, but my work schedule is flip-flopped because I work overnights. My posting schedule is usually 8-10 AM.

Psionic combat change is ok with me.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 28, 2002)

*My Character*

Seraphina Tealeaf, a female halfling rogue(1)/illusionist(1).  

I've got my stats, skills, and feats, although I'm still working on a background and spell selection.  I have a character idea thought out.  I also have to work out a few of the finer points of the character.  

Jarval - as for hit points, we're using the average for any hit dice after the first, correct? (with +1 Con, and if Rogue class is taken first (it is), then I have *10 hp*).

I'll post everything later when I have it completed.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 28, 2002)

*Re: My Character*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Jarval - as for hit points, we're using the average for any hit dice after the first, correct? (with +1 Con, and if Rogue class is taken first (it is), then I have 10 hp).*




Yup, you've got the correct amount of hit points.

A slight change to the psionic combat rule I posted above:

All PC's with psionic abilities can freely manifest their Attack and Defense mode at no PP cost *against psionic targets*, but when targeted at *non-psions* they cost the normal amount of PP.  i.e. Mind Blast can either be freely manifested with no effect of non-psions, or may be manifested at a cost of 9 PP with the capability of afecting non-psions.

This is to make psionic combat a viable option against psionic creatures, while still retaining the possable stun effect against non-psionic creatures.  Does this look good to everyone?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 28, 2002)

Cool thats an excellent comprimise.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 29, 2002)

*Seraphina Tealeaf*

This is the finished character.  Jarval, if you have any problem with anything, please let me know.  If there is any more information required, I'll come up with an answer and provide it.

---

When are we going to start?


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: Seraphina Tealeaf*



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *This is the finished character.  Jarval, if you have any problem with anything, please let me know.  If there is any more information required, I'll come up with an answer and provide it.
> 
> ---
> 
> When are we going to start? *




Very, very nice work on your character.  I love her background.  You've given me plenty of information to start with.  Stats also look fine at first glance.

I was thinking of starting the game on Saturday.  Is this good with everybody?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks, Jarval.  Good to know I remember how to make a decent PC. 

Just to let you know, I made some major non-RP changes to my char in the rogues gallery thread.  I found that she was heavily encumbered - not fitting for a rogue!  So I threw out quite a few things, and stated that most of her stuff is on Rufus, that she carries only her weapons, armor, and her thieves' kit on her person when adventuring.

---

I'm good with Saturday.  I can start posting around 8am, 'til 10pm or so.  I won't be on all day, but it'll be close enough.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2002)

Thanks for the character update Gnome.  A few points:

1) You've done your self out of some cash.  You should have 156 gp left after buying your current equipment.

2)  You're not carrying a single melee weapon.  This is of course your choice, but doesn't seem like a great idea to me.

3) You're one point down on your Move Silently total: 3 (ranks) + 3 (Dex) + 2 (racial bonus) + 2 (familiar) = 10.

4) By my calculations you've still got one skill point left.

5) Your AC is one point too high.  Studded leather only adds +3 to AC.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2002)

I had an epiphany and changed my weapons' load, which freed up enough cash to make my sling masterwork.

Please check my math,
Greg


----------



## Zhure (Mar 29, 2002)

Saturday, sure, if it's early enough, I'll respond SAT AM, otherwise, it'll be Sunday AM.

Greg


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 29, 2002)

1) Thanks for telling me about the cash.  It's been updated.

2) A melee weapon would be too heavy and would encumber me.  Everything I'm carrying, I need.  I don't plan on getting into melee often, and if I do, then I'll just back off and shoot.

3) This, too, has been updated.

4) I took the Ride skill with two of my skill points from rogue, so it's cross-class.  That might be where the missing point/rank went.

5) This has been corrected.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 29, 2002)

Zhure, your math looks good to me.



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *4) I took the Ride skill with two of my skill points from rogue, so it's cross-class.  That might be where the missing point/rank went.*




I took Ride being cross-class into account.  I think you've still got a point to spare, but I could be wrong.

Right, we'll start on Saturday then


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Mar 30, 2002)

History for Aiden, Cleric of Pelor:

_This is my story, as short as it seems I know it well.  Stories are one part of my life, for I was born 16 summers ago without sight, without any manner of viewing this world.  The world would have seemed such a bleak place, my parents had told me the stories of their religion, the stories of Pelor.  I had taken these stories to heart, as the best feeling in the world to me was the sun, its warmth, bright light shining down on me that I could never see.

Every day I would spend my time outside, or helping my parents inside, every night I would recite whatever I could think of and be greatful to Pelor and every day seemed the same afterwards.  One faithful day, 2 years ago, Pelor seemed to have heard my call.  That day, I was somehow stunned, I felt something, a warmth, not just on my skin but in my head, that is the day where I felt Pelor's light.  My head hurt, and I felt blurry, only I didn't feel, I actually saw.  It took me almost an hour to adjust, and I was amazed, for the first time in my life I had been able to see, and when I told my parents they were overjoyed, yet, somehow saddened.  They told me I would have to leave, for I had been blessed by Pelor himself for some greater cause.  I took up my belongings and journeyed to a temple of the sun, where I seeked out a priest of Pelor.  There I stayed for a week, where I first recieved aid from the sun god in the form of spells, shortly there after I set upon my quest to defeat evil and bring Pelor's light to the darkest of places, now, my journey begins._


(Jarval, is it ok if Aiden, due to his history, has a -4 penalty to spot checks but +2 to listen, since his eyes are still not the best and while you're depraved of senses you learn to use other ones better.)


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *(Jarval, is it ok if Aiden, due to his history, has a -4 penalty to spot checks but +2 to listen, since his eyes are still not the best and while you're depraved of senses you learn to use other ones better.) *




Fine by me.  It's based off your character's background, and you've given yourself a bigger penalty than bonus.  I don't really see how I could object to that


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 30, 2002)

Looks like i'm off to D&D earlier than expected, I'll be posting late. It,ll be late tonight/very early (as in the 1-2 am range) tomarrow.

Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Mar 30, 2002)

I have corrected my skills.  My character is set, whenever we start.


----------



## Jarval (Mar 30, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *I have corrected my skills.  My character is set, whenever we start. *




We start... NOW! 

A bit of background for the first post (let me know if you want to change anything):

At the request of his temple Aiden has been sent to Bellhold to escort a set of bells commissioned for the temple in Anvar (the capital city of the Alderman region).  The rest of you have either been hired by the temple to act as guards, or are accompanying Aiden to Bellhold for whatever reasons you see fit.

This sets the stage for the start of the Of Sound Mind adventure, which can be found here.


----------



## Zhure (Mar 31, 2002)

If it's alright with everyone, Gholog will be volunteering to help Aiden retrieve the bell. He's not a mercantile soul, nor a mercenary, though he certainly looks like one. I'll assume he was approached about escort duties, found out it was for a church bell for Pelor and then just waived any fees.

Greg


----------



## Acmite (Mar 31, 2002)

Adren has chosen to accompany Aiden on his journey for two main reasons: 1. High Adventure!  2.  He was hiring!

Seriously, though.  Adren wishes to see more of the world and recognizes that safety lies in number.  His heart still stings with the memory of friends lost to the foul tentacles and claws of a displacer beast and he is hoping his journeys will teach him how to prevent that from happening to those he calls friends ever again.


----------



## Other Guy (Mar 31, 2002)

Sheesh, am I the only one that joined for strictly monetary reasons?   

Oh well.  Jason hopes to use the money he gains from this to further his study of the arcane (as you can see in his character sheet, since he took monk as his first class, he pretty far behind other wizards).  Perhaps he'll use it to improve his lab.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Mar 31, 2002)

Kerrick just happened to be heading to Bellhold at the same time as Aiden and the rest, so he ended up traveling and camping with them out of pure coincidence.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2002)

FYI I'll be posting and OOC text in blue and rules text in red.


----------



## Acmite (Apr 2, 2002)

Testing colours

silver 

orange 

lime green 

purple 

sky blue


----------



## Acmite (Apr 2, 2002)

*Ucky colours!*

I don't know about the rest of you, but I find it very difficult to read the two colours Jarval chose with this background.

I fired off a test (previous message, duh).....and of the above colours (except maybe purple) are much easier to read on a dark background.  I can see the red and blue fine, but it's very hard to distinguish the letters!

If it's not too much of a pain, could we switch the colours?

For the future, I'll be using silver  for Adren's comments, italics for his thoughts, and normal writing for description and OOC stuff.

Acmite


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2002)

Good call on the colours Acmite, I'll pick some different ones.  How about sky blue for OOC and sandy brown for rules text?

_Mental Note: Check that colours look OK before I use them _


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 2, 2002)

Looks better to me.


----------



## Zhure (Apr 2, 2002)

Gholog has darkvision. All looks same.


----------



## Acmite (Apr 2, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Gholog has darkvision. All looks same. *




Indeed!  Adren's low-light vision has a much easier time with the new colours, though.

Thanks Jarval!


----------



## Other Guy (Apr 2, 2002)

*Jason's Colors*

I'll try to remember to use the same colors in my posts, and I will also be using italics for thoughts.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 2, 2002)

Acmite said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Indeed!  Adren's low-light vision has a much easier time with the new colours, though.
> 
> Thanks Jarval! *




 I aim to please.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 9, 2002)

Just a random thought here, but wouldn't it be funny if Piratecat got mad because we were playing his MOD. poorly and sort of posted that we had to stop and then locked our adventure thread?


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Just a random thought here, but wouldn't it be funny if Piratecat got mad because we were playing his MOD. poorly and sort of posted that we had to stop and then locked our adventure thread?   *




LOL  We've only just started, so not much of PC's stuff has come up yet.

Speaking of which, what do you all think of the adventure so far?  It's quite RP heavy at the start, so there's not much combat to until later.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Apr 9, 2002)

I think it's going fine, nothing wrong with role play as far as i'm concerned. I think the message board lends itself to role-play better than combat anyway.


----------



## Jarval (Apr 9, 2002)

Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *I think it's going fine, nothing wrong with role play as far as i'm concerned. I think the message board lends itself to role-play better than combat anyway. *




That's pretty much what I though, but I can throw in the odd random encounter if you're getting board.  _Puts on evil DM hat_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Apr 9, 2002)

I think it's good so far but I feel a bit clueless sometimes, ah well, ask the villagers I guess


----------



## Other Guy (Apr 9, 2002)

*I'm enjoying it*

I agree with Sir Osis of Liver; message board games to tend to lean more on the roleplaying side of the game -- but that's necessarily a bad thing, of course .


----------



## Acmite (Apr 9, 2002)

I'm happy with the RP-focus.  It makes more sense to me for a message board game.

Having said that, I'm not opposed to a random encounter.  Since none of us have read the module, it's not like we'd even know it was random.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 4, 2009)

Can you still post in these????

very old threads ????

HM

edit: guess so!!


----------



## renau1g (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, I didn't know you were high enough level to cast _Resurrection_ Holy man...


----------



## Rhun (Sep 4, 2009)

Normally we let these sleeping threads lie dead. But, why waste an opportunity to post for nonsense?


----------

